# Advanced charts in Keynote



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Keynote has pretty cool features but the various inspectors fall short of allowing you proper customisation. 

In particular some labels can be too close to an axis or another line to be visible, you may want one data point to stand out, etc.

Is there a way to export a finished chart as objects that can be ungrouped and they played with individually? - Obviously the live link with data would be severed but it's what you would want in your 'finishing touch' version of a presentation or document.

Many thanks


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Obviously the cool integration in AppleWorks did not carry over to the iWork suite. That said maybe prepare the chart in Numbers and transfer it into Keystone?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Numbers and Keynote essentially share the same chart engine, so no go most probably. I'll check though...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Are you working in "new" Keynote, or the one that's actually worth a damn, from the iWork '09 suite?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Unfortunately the newish one  This is why I have little hope to be able to carry out an edits in the live chart itself


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

If the iWork '09 version of Keynote + Numbers will do what you want, you can still find it, install it and use it under Yosemite - it still works. I have the links somewhere for '09 + the updater files.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I still have '09 installed. I exported my current version to that: no better unfortunately. I then copied a chart and pasted into PowerPoint, with the hope to be able to ungroup objects - no success.

The search continues...


----------

